# Talk to me about Carbs



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Right.....

Talk to me about your intake of carbs when bulking, how many? From what source? High Gi or Low Gi? Carb cycling?

Would you consider yourself insulin sensitive to carbs ? Do they make you bloat? Gain fat easily ?

For me carbs are my enemy even from relitivly clean sources like oats, potatoes etc.. They bloat the s**t out of me and i gain weight easily when in a calorie surplus that includes 200-250g+ of carbs. Leading me to belive i am insulin sensitive to carbs (could be wrong, previous diet was s**t)

However i will be bulking soon and will reintruduce carbs from clean low Gi sources and aimed around traing time or possible even carb cycling.

Anyone had good results from carb cycling on a bulk ??


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

No carbs before marbs


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

House of Carbs


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

bigdav13 said:


> Right.....
> 
> Talk to me about your intake of carbs when bulking, how many? From what source? High Gi or Low Gi? Carb cycling?
> 
> ...


 isnt that the whole point of a bulk ?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> isnt that the whole point of a bulk ?


 Yes, but the wrong type of weight i mainly gained fat previously. Hence the interest in varying carb timimg/source


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

bigdav13 said:


> Yes, but the wrong type of weight i mainly gained fat previously. Hence the interest in varying carb timimg/source


 No certain carb makes you gain fat.

calories make you gain fat.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

bigdav13 said:


> Yes, but the wrong type of weight i mainly gained fat previously. Hence the interest in varying carb timimg/source


 dont eat so much then.


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

naturalguy said:


> No certain carb makes you gain fat.
> 
> calories make you gain fat.


 Yep.

So any insight on carb timing/cycling ?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Some people can eat carbs,not bloat, not gain weight, others have a sandwich and put on 5lbs of water over night, if youre prone to lovehandles and lower belly fat, and you eat carbs consistantly then you need to lower them


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

I used to low carb & keto, soon realized I need carbs for training

carbs are good

burgerking every now and then to keep me sane.

protein and fat for breakfast/dinner and tea then carbs for supper ( bulk) train in morning, when dieting I drop carbs to once or twice a week.


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> I used to low carb & keto, soon realized I need carbs for training
> 
> carbs are good
> 
> ...


 So your main bulk of carbs for the day is in the evening and you keep fats higher? Has you been able to add mass with a diet like that fairly leanly or ?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

bigdav13 said:


> Yep.
> 
> So any insight on carb timing/cycling ?


 No, because it makes no difference.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

bigdav13 said:


> So your main bulk of carbs for the day is in the evening and you keep fats higher? Has you been able to add mass with a diet like that fairly leanly or ?


 I don't count anything any more, just watch the scale and mirror, used to traditionally bulk (get fat then diet).

now gaining weight slowler but more lean.

bulking- don't go hungry

dieting- go hungry


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Carb cycling when bulking is a waste of time and effort. Total calories will determine fat gain on a bulk. Have a read of the following thread for a bit more info. on macros when bulking:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266651-bulk-macros/?do=embed


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Carb cycling when bulking is a waste of time and effort. Total calories will determine fat gain on a bulk. Have a read of the following thread for a bit more info. on macros when bulking:
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266651-bulk-macros/?do=embed


 Cheers for the link will have a read


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

A said before, you will be restricted from entrance into Marbs if you have had Carbs


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Carbs..........


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

When bulking, as already said, it's overall calories/energy balance that will determine your rate of fat gain and not specifically the amount of carbs you eat.

As a general point though, if not strictly monitoring calories on a bulk and just eating to instinct then you may want to limit junky carbs if you find that they don't satisfy your appetite well. Different people have different appetite responses to large carb feeds, with some people becoming satiated easily and so not being prone to overeat with high carbs while some others have poorer appetite regulation after consuming carbs and will continue to feel hungry and so be at greater risk of overeating.

Just be aware of your own individual response and tweak your carb intake accordingly. If overall calories are controlled however it doesn't matter anyway.


----------

